# Stage 3 recap---spoilers



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


this is how a stage recap thread is done btw... 

Great job Garmin! Thor's smile at the end was wonderful.

Glad to see Tyler finally get his win.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice finish. Good for Tyler.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder who Cav is going to blame.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Very happy about this.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dajianshan said:


> I wonder who Cav is going to blame.


I'm sure it was some sort of vast global conspiracy. Everyone knows that victory was rightfully his. Maybe they should just declare that he won it anyway.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Great finish, to what could have been a boring stage.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

What the heck happened to Cav?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!


*WAAAH HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


FARARARARARRARARAAAARRRRR.

      

My hometown boy finally nabbed a TdF stage. The big thump you all felt was the city of Wenatchee collectively jumping up and down in their living rooms.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Looked like htc just started to early and couldn't keep control going. Wonder what Cav will say caused him to pop off the wheel of his train. Looks like pudgy sideburns be damned, Garmin might finally be coming together. What a great win for Tyler.

I know OEH is going to be going nuts when she watches this


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

EastonZ16 said:


> What the heck happened to Cav?


Phil/Paul were blaming an endo in the final km or so.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Off to mow my yard, I'm sure Cav will have tweeted some excuse by the time I get back.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe cav will tweet a polite and sportsmanlike congratulations to Tyler?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Sylint said:


> Looked like htc just started to early and couldn't keep control going. Wonder what Cav will say caused him to pop off the wheel of his train. Looks like pudgy sideburns be damned, Garmin might finally be coming together. What a great win for Tyler.
> 
> *I know OEH is going to be going nuts when she watches this *




You know it honey! Happy fourth of JOOOOly to meeeeee. :thumbsup:

The win is going make the July 4th weenie roast this afternoon even better. I'll be sure to roast one extra overdone in Cav's honor.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not a huge Garmin fan as of late, but I have to say I do like Tyler.

Great win by Tyler on the 4th of July.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Tyler, just awesome.

Also, watching Thor in the last km or so was incredible. Very patient, very smart. (and a bit lucky)


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Looked like cav and the team lost a little concentration going thru that last turn and the Garmin team took over.

Great finish and great lead out by the yellow jersey!

Len


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Marc said:


> Phil/Paul were blaming an endo in the final km or so.


It sure looked like the HTC riders taking the apex came in way too hot, hit the brakes and tangled up a bit.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Super nice win for Tyler. Thor was super happy for him too.

Looked like Cav couldn't hold Renshaw's wheel, then it all went to hell.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Super nice win for Tyler. Thor was super happy for him too.
> 
> Looked like Cav couldn't hold Renshaw's wheel, then it all went to hell.


This is what it looked like to me as well. Cav loses Renshaws wheel the HTC loses the plot then the corner thing happened. Garmin looked posed to strike the whole time and Thor was great showing up in the last K and dialing it up making almost impossible for them to lose. Cav did manage to come back to 5th but by then he was so far back he was a non factor. 

I predicted that Tyler would not win a stage and I very happy to be proven wrong. Now I can say I have sprinted (on the track) against someone who has won a tour stage (as well of a bunch of other stuff) .


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

From Cav's Twitter page:


> > NOT HAPPY! We came up a bit short so I tried to let some riders in @ 2km. Last corner tangled with Rojas & Feillu. Lost 30m. Salvaged 5th


As for him making excuses...he is the best sprinter in the tour period dot. If he didn't win today he is telling you what went wrong. HTC obviously blew the lead out. He also said his goal is the green jersey, so he is having to focus on intermediate sprints this year more. Cav will have his day soon enough.

He also just posted that he and Hushovd were disqualified from the intermediate sprint. Haven't heard that yet.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

erj549 said:


> I'm sure it was some sort of vast global conspiracy. Everyone knows that victory was rightfully his. Maybe they should just declare that he won it anyway.


I am happy to see Farrar win, but I wouldn't gloat too much about Cav who has 15 TdF stage wins. Why make this about Cav?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spookyload said:


> From Cav's Twitter page:
> 
> 
> As for him making excuses...he is the best sprinter in the tour period dot. If he didn't win today he is telling you what went wrong. HTC obviously blew the lead out. He also said his goal is the green jersey, so he is having to focus on intermediate sprints this year more. Cav will have his day soon enough.


Looks like both he an THor lost their intermediate points to day both relegated for the bump-n-grind


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> I am happy to see Farrar win, but I wouldn't gloat too much about Cav who has 15 TdF stage wins. Why make this about Cav?


haters gonna hate. The good thing is no matter if HTC or Garmin wins, the number is about constant.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Great lead-out by Thor. Notice the size of his grin when he saw that he had delivered Farrar successfully.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I'm not a huge Garmin fan as of late,


 
you pretty much stick to JV hate really. Allow me to show you how to be a Garmin Fanboi and mock Pudgy McSideburns. The two can co-exist together.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Looks like both he an THor lost their intermediate points to day both relegated for the bump-n-grind


I was wondering if Cav or Thor would get docked for that. Then again it didn't seem that bad from the overhead.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Marc said:


> I was wondering if Cav or Thor would get docked for that. Then again it didn't seem that bad from the overhead.


I don't think it was that bad either. I would bet the reason is that it was so blatant and unnecessary.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Sylint said:


> I know OEH is going to be going nuts when she watches this


My thought exactly and I see that she is already jumping up and down with joy. That was a perfect set up for him--what a train to come off for a sprint!

(I ducked out for a celebratory ride around the 'hood right after the finish so I'm late with this comment. Humid, and getting hot (and I'm old) but I still passed a couple of slugs. I was imagining 45mph on the flats *before* the sprint while I poked along....)


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Appears soloing the TTT yesterday gassed Eisle, so HTC was short a hard pull at the end. The WTF look on Martin's face said it all.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

AdamM said:


> Appears soloing the TTT yesterday gassed Eisle, so HTC was short a hard pull at the end. The WTF look on Martin's face said it all.


Yeah that was an interesting moment for sure.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

They've relegated both Cav and Thor for their bumping at the intermediate sprint.. Total BS. They barely touched and didn't fight about it.. The UCI is already up to its silly games and it's only day 3. On top of fining the team directors that thought the saddle position rule is BS.. Can't have a boring tour is the UCI keeps messing with stuff.

As for the finish today holy crap.. The smile on Thors face for Tyler at the line is awesome. Great teamwork!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> They've relegated both Cav and Thor for their bumping at the intermediate sprint.. Total BS. They barely touched and didn't fight about it.. The UCI is already up to its silly games and it's only day 3. On top of fining the team directors that thought the saddle position rule is BS.. Can't have a boring tour is the UCI keeps messing with stuff.
> 
> As for the finish today holy crap.. The smile on Thors face for Tyler at the line is awesome. Great teamwork!



Thor said he was just trying to wipe off his sunscreen.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a pic I got off "Yahoo News" of Thor smiling in the background of Tylers win...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Today, Garmin looked like the HTC of old and HTC looked like the old Garmin. Garmin had that lead out perfect. Congratulations Tyler. I do hope OEH didn't have a full cup of coffee when he won.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Thor said he was just trying to wipe off his sunscreen.



A good idea right? No need for excess... lol


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Doesn't this make Farrar the second American (behind Zabriskie) to win stages in all three grand tours?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats to Tyler!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

excellent work by garmin. they took the final leadout like htc stole it from them in paris two years back. thor and tyler worked well together, and vaughters is looking for more hand lotion right about now.

as for teh relegation? 
w
t
f

looked like nothing to me. in fact, it looked more like thor tried to work in cavs line and cav leaned against him. shouldnt be relegated. maybe they saw their seats werent level?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Another win for Garmin and finally Tyler gets his! After many years of near misses, I'm glad to see them doing well. I also like the new jersey's w/ a bit of argyle!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Was a great way to celebrate my 4th of July morning with Tyler taking the stage. The lead out by Thor was amazing! Pudgey McSideburns is not an easy guy to like but it looks like the formula is starting to gel.

As for the relegation by the UCI, it looks they are just trying to keep up with idiotic decisions this year. This is the follow up to the Seat debacle of yesterday!


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *WAAAH HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*
> ...


Garlini's will be hopping for HOURS after his first TDF win...CONGRATS to Tyler!!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> you pretty much stick to JV hate really. Allow me to show you how to be a Garmin Fanboi and mock Pudgy McSideburns. The two can co-exist together.


I do need guidance in that department. 

Can I add DZ and Millar to the list too?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sylint said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Seriously? You people need to get over the suprise factor. If you are holding your mouse over a topic that says spoiler too long and you actually read the inset dialog box that pops up...you deserve what you get. Here is a tip. If you don't want to be "spoiled" by something, don't come in the pro cycling discussion till after you watch the stage. Seriously folks...grow up a bit. SPOILER...there is no Santa or Easter Bunny.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Seriously? You people need to get over the suprise factor. If you are holding your mouse over a topic that says spoiler too long and you actually read the inset dialog box that pops up...you deserve what you get. Here is a tip. If you don't want to be "spoiled" by something, don't come in the pro cycling discussion till after you watch the stage. Seriously folks...grow up a bit. SPOILER...there is no Santa or Easter Bunny.


exactly. this is getting ridiculous.

What happened to Renshaw? He finished 1:11 behind, but I thought he was still leading out Cav with only 500m or so to go?

What is it about UCI relegation I keep reading? Who and for what?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> Seriously? You people need to get over the suprise factor. If you are holding your mouse over a topic that says spoiler too long and you actually read the inset dialog box that pops up...you deserve what you get. Here is a tip. If you don't want to be "spoiled" by something, don't come in the pro cycling discussion till after you watch the stage. Seriously folks...grow up a bit. SPOILER...there is no Santa or Easter Bunny.


 
Hell, at this point, I'm going to do it just because it gets you this riled up.

Why does it bother you so much? It takes me 2 extra seconds to be considerate and do that.....but for some reason that bothers you?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sylint said:


> Hell, at this point, I'm going to do it just because it gets you this riled up.
> 
> Why does it bother you so much? It takes me 2 extra seconds to be considerate and do that.....but for some reason that bothers you?


I have been coming here since about 2002. Every July this topic comes back up. Folks getting their panties in a wad about spoilers. Every July. It just gets old.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> I have been coming here since about 2002. Every July this topic comes back up. Folks getting their panties in a wad about spoilers. Every July. It just gets old.


 
They're just dots man. It's ok.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sylint said:


> you pretty much stick to JV hate really. Allow me to show you how to be a Garmin Fanboi and mock Pudgy McSideburns. The two can co-exist together.


I think this was how I felt for a long time - past 4 years or so - the Garmin riders are all so likeable, and the JV comes off as such an annoying deuche!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

slow down, everybody. i have seen people less upset accidentally finding out the gender of their expected child. no need to make le Tour another middle east. if this fighting keeps, up we may need to start a "spoiler argument" thread like PO or doping and just move everything over there. maybe call it the "rosebud is the name of his sled" thread.

lets try to enjoy the race, predictions, and recaps/discussion. know that if you come here you MIGHT see results of the day. but at the same time, if you start a thread be kind enough to add "spoiler" in the title. and if you see spoiler in the title, dont float over the title. 

and if you do see a spoiler, please dont freak out. its just a race. 

regardless, helluva stage today!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

spookyload said:


> I have been coming here since about 2002. Every July this topic comes back up. Folks getting their panties in a wad about spoilers. Every July. It just gets old.


what gets old is numbskulls that insist on putting unnecessary info in a thread title. 

there's no reason for doing that. unless you just want to be a pita.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Good stage and I appreciate the dots in the intro. I hadn't seen the end before I started my morning ride. 

It's been a long time since the US had a sprinter win a TdF stage. Good for him. It would have been nice if he and Cav could have duked it out properly, but this will have to do.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

weltyed said:


> slow down, everybody. i have seen people less upset accidentally finding out the gender of their expected child. no need to make le Tour another middle east. if this fighting keeps, up we may need to start a "spoiler argument" thread like PO or doping and just move everything over there. maybe call it the "rosebud is the name of his sled" thread.
> 
> lets try to enjoy the race, predictions, and recaps/discussion. know that if you come here you MIGHT see results of the day. but at the same time, if you start a thread be kind enough to add "spoiler" in the title. and if you see spoiler in the title, dont float over the title.
> 
> ...



I got a terse little nastygram spank from one of my FB pals on my FB page for posting a spoiler on it. Sheesh!

Sorry J!... but that's our hometown kid! Wo0oT! We were all jumping around there in FB posting spoilers left and right and damn the torpedos. .


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> Garlini's will be hopping for HOURS after his first TDF win...CONGRATS to Tyler!!!!


Indeed it will! 

I'd be headed there myself if I didn't live so far out of town and I wasn't all bloated and sleepy from July 4th goodies. 

The Wenatchee/Ephrata area cycling fans are goin' nuts today.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Oeh*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Indeed it will!
> 
> I'd be headed there myself if I didn't live so far out of town and I wasn't all bloated and sleepy from July 4th goodies.
> 
> The Wenatchee/Ephrata area cycling fans are goin' nuts today.


didn't know you were so close to Ephrata. I used to flyfish Rocky Ford quite often


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Just for the record, I don't hate Cav. I just noticed that every time he loses it is somebody's fault. He can never just lose without blaming somebody. 

I got my answer in VeloNews today:

*“You ask every sprinter who causes havoc? You might get a couple of Garmin guys saying me, but most of the guys will say Romain Feillu.

“He took me out on the last corner. I was 40 meters behind out the last corner with no speed whatsoever. I went full gas, I gained 40 meters and finished with the front four (five) and I gained points and it just shows my form.” *


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*as probably the senior*

member on this forum in post count and/or years posting

THERE ARE NO SPOILERS IN THIS FORUM
that's been the rule since 2000 (yeah my 'begin' date says 2002 but I've been here since '99)

don't like it, don't come here

asking people who have watched the stage to be silent because you have not seen it in replay is pretty damn selfish


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

That was an exciting ending. Way to go Farrar. Cavendish is a sore loser.

Who's that jerk who keeps rubbing his loogies on the camera lens? I don't want to see that!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I really liked when A. Chartrou (sp?) went off the front and then stopped to see his family.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> didn't know you were so close to Ephrata. I used to flyfish Rocky Ford quite often




No kidding??? Small world! 

Ephrata is practically next door to Wenatchee, although they are worlds apart topographically. 

I've not fished there. It's a fly only spot, iirc....pretty nifty.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

tbgtbg said:


> Here's a pic I got off "Yahoo News" of Thor smiling in the background of Tylers win...


The guy on the left is saying "Tyler!" in a Jerry Seinfeld "Newman!" kind of way


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

JoelS said:


> I really liked when A. Chartrou (sp?) went off the front and then stopped to see his family.


Charteau. Almost like Chateau(castle) but with an extra r ;p I used to think his name was Chateau for a while. (I know it takes a little hat on the a but I don't feel like switching keyboard layout ;p) It was a pretty cool move. My wife liked it. 


Thor is my new favorite Rider. I want a Cervelo bike so I feel closer to him ;p Congrats to Tyler but I don't know if it's just me but he seemed to loose gas at the end.

José Ivan Gutierrez should have gotten the red jersey. He did a good job annoying the peleton.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

nims said:


> Thor is my new favorite Rider. I want a Cervelo bike so I feel closer to him ;p


I would wait a few months as he is likely to ride for some other team.
as much as I like him leading out Tyler, I also think it's a poor use of his talent, and some Garmin tactics in summer classics were, well, let's say questionable - if I were him, I would jump ship, even if for a smaller team like Europcar or Movistar or Geox or whatever.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

harlond said:


> Doesn't this make Farrar the second American (behind Zabriskie) to win stages in all three grand tours?


I think you are right. Interesting. 
I thought Hamilton may have a shot but he only has Giro and TdF wins, no Vuelta. Phinney, Hincapie only won TdF. So it is just Zabriskie and Farrar then. How many riders in modern peloton (say last 10 years) accomplish this, regardless of nationality?


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

55x11 said:


> I think you are right. Interesting.
> I thought Hamilton may have a shot but he only has Giro and TdF wins, no Vuelta. Phinney, Hincapie only won TdF. So it is just Zabriskie and Farrar then. How many riders in modern peloton (say last 10 years) accomplish this, regardless of nationality?


I can think of Simon Gerrans, Petacchi and Cavendish. But I'm sure there are a few more.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

AdamM said:


> Appears soloing the TTT yesterday gassed Eisle, so HTC was short a hard pull at the end. The WTF look on Martin's face said it all.


it was HTC rider pulling away from a group until he realized Cav wasn't on his wheel and he slowed down. Cav hesitated just for a second and let the gap open up, apparently (as he says in interviews) he felt overcrowded by Garmin riders and was afraid of crashing going into the corner. I don't think this has anything to do with Cav's form or HTC leadout.

Regardless of Cav's reasons, I would have loved to see Cav and Tyler race head-to-head. I hope it's coming, and Petacchi can join them too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay Tyler! And great teamwork by Garmin-Cervelo.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

no need to come here for spoilers.

facebook is feeding me with race spoilers daily


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Sylint said:


> .this is how a stage recap thread is done btw...


I prefer when people continue the discussion started before the stage in weltyed's threads. It makes more sense than having a bunch of separate threads for each stage plus it seems natural because it continues the discussions from both before and during the stage. He also puts a lot of effort into bringing everyone up to speed on the race so far and setting the table for everyone's predictions.

I don't care about spoilers either way. I don't read the forum if I don't want to see them.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Great win, and I don't doubt Cav could have had Tyler if he was better positioned. Tyler didn't pull away from the others like Cav would. That said, it would have been nice just for Cav just to give a friendly congrats and win the next stage instead of the expected whining..


re: spoilers
No one was complaining about spoilers, just the (unsolicited) friendly dots that the OP inserted to be courteous. I don't see any other panties in a bunch other than for the dots. Please don't ban the dots. I think we all know they are not required, but they aren't hurting anyone (well almost no one).


----------

